# Non exclusive libraries.



## LondonMike (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry, if there already exists a thread on this but the search didn't find one.

I've always written for libraries on an exclusive basis only but have recently placed some tracks with a small non-exclusive lib.

I'd like to offer the tracks to other non-exclusive libs and wonder if anyone can recommend some good ones.

Thanks


----------



## dannymc (Jun 5, 2017)

LondonMike said:


> Sorry, if there already exists a thread on this but the search didn't find one.
> 
> I've always written for libraries on an exclusive basis only but have recently placed some tracks with a small non-exclusive lib.
> 
> ...



so you're going from writing for exclusives to writing for non-exclusives? that's unusual i would expect most people here go the other way. the decent non-exclusives are pretty well known to most. i think crucial is considered one of the better non-exclusives. 

Danny


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 5, 2017)

dannymc said:


> so you're going from writing for exclusives to writing for non-exclusives? that's unusual i would expect most people here go the other way. the decent non-exclusives are pretty well known to most. i think crucial is considered one of the better non-exclusives.
> 
> Danny


 It's because a while ago I gave some tracks to a small company who were just setting up as a non-exclusive library. Some of the tracks have done alright so I thought I may as well exploit them and find another company interested. 
It's only a dozen or so tracks and I'll continue writing for exclusive deals as normal.

I'll check out Crucial.

Thanks a lot for the tip.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 5, 2017)

Most non exclusive just do re titling. so you give them your track named X, then give to another company and name the track Y and so on. I (kinda) recently discovered this as I was only doing exclusive libraries.

Its not a bad idea to have a set of tracks you are ok with making them non exclusive and this way meet new library owners who one day might have another more exclusive gig.

in non exclusive libraries my experience is that its more about quantity of "whatever comes along" and see if it someone picks it up in soundsource or the other search engines. While exclusives try to work with producers and specific shows (most of the times). So those non exclusive will welcome any music, even though they say its vetted or want top quality etc.

I also had the experience that a non exclusive library placed a ton of music on a tv show of a channel who rather control the publishing and therefore the music couldn't be non exclusive. turns out that my music along 8 others composers (out of 200) where exclusive to that library so they asked us to do the music of those other 200... that was such a great year in royalties!

As for recommendations, I don't have one. in the music library report youll find info. most of them will take the music if the content if ok enough and there is a bunch of tracks.
if its non exclusive just mass submit to all of them. create an excel sheet and go for it. maybe try in imdb to look for shows you feel like the music will be a fit and see the company.


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 5, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Most non exclusive just do re titling. so you give them your track named X, then give to another company and name the track Y and so on. I (kinda) recently discovered this as I was only doing exclusive libraries.
> 
> Its not a bad idea to have a set of tracks you are ok with making them non exclusive and this way meet new library owners who one day might have another more exclusive gig.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the detailed info. That's a big help.


----------



## mac (Jun 5, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Most non exclusive just do re titling. so you give them your track named X, then give to another company and name the track Y and so on. I (kinda) recently discovered this as I was only doing exclusive libraries.
> .



Maybe I'm being dumb, but why rename?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 5, 2017)

mac said:


> Maybe I'm being dumb, but why rename?



I don't think its YOU who changes the name. The library itself changes the name so the publishing royalties don't end up on another libraries check.

I guess its also to make sure the same name doesn't show up in the search engine of different companies. So yes, a little deceiving.


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 5, 2017)

I would think that the composer would/should rename the track before submitting it. I guess the library might change the name if it has a better one but I don't see why they would have to know the what name it goes under in other libs.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 5, 2017)

LondonMike said:


> I would think that the composer would/should rename the track before submitting it. I guess the library might change the name if it has a better one but I don't see why they would have to know the what name it goes under in other libs.



It would be funny if the composers renames a track for different libraries and the libraries re names it the same way unbeknownst to either one.


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 5, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> It would be funny if the composers renames a track for different libraries and the libraries re names it the same way unbeknownst to either one.


Big trouble!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 5, 2017)

LondonMike said:


> I would think that the composer would/should rename the track before submitting it. I guess the library might change the name if it has a better one but I don't see why they would have to know the what name it goes under in other libs.



Don't overthink these things. Let the library do the work.


----------



## dannymc (Jun 6, 2017)

LondonMike said:


> I would think that the composer would/should rename the track before submitting it. I guess the library might change the name if it has a better one but I don't see why they would have to know the what name it goes under in other libs.



to be honest i dabbled with this non-exclusive re-titling world for about a year before i quickly grew tired of it. i would say the better approach is to find a small handful of non-exclusives to work with and stick with them. having to come up with different names of the same track and remember the new names of the same tracks that the library applies to those same tracks would make your head spin. 

Danny


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 6, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Don't overthink these things. Let the library do the work.


I've actually got pretty good over the years at naming my own tracks and the libs usually keep 80% -90% of the names.
But sometimes I do run out of ideas!


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 6, 2017)

dannymc said:


> to be honest i dabbled with this non-exclusive re-titling world for about a year before i quickly grew tired of it. i would say the better approach is to find a small handful of non-exclusives to work with and stick with them. having to come up with different names of the same track and remember the new names of the same tracks that the library applies to those same tracks would make your head spin.
> 
> Danny


Haha, yes, I already have a spreadsheet with names of my tracks for different excl libs so I or they don't accidentally duplicate. If I ever made a slip up it could be a royalty disaster! Never mind contractual complications!


----------



## AMT (Jun 7, 2017)

LondonMike said:


> Sorry, if there already exists a thread on this but the search didn't find one.
> 
> I've always written for libraries on an exclusive basis only but have recently placed some tracks with a small non-exclusive lib.
> 
> ...


Hey LondonMike,

I run 2 libraries one exclusive and one non-exclusive library that is used by TV production companies. If you would like to send me examples of your cues (SoundCloud, Personal Website, etc.) I'd be more than happy to take a look. My email is [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bupper (Jun 8, 2017)

Could you please suppy details of the deal for composers with your company because on the site I can't find any information for composers.
Thanks


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 10, 2017)

bupper said:


> Could you please suppy details of the deal for composers with your company because on the site I can't find any information for composers.
> Thanks


 Send a PM.


----------

